# NIB Danner Pronghorns



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a brand new in the box, never worn pair of danner pronghorns for sale for $150. They are the uninsulated, Realtree Xtra green in regular (D) width and 8" high. I'm located in SLC area, but could meet somewhere along the front.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Size?


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh sorry, size 9


----------

